

Universal PostgreSQL Exports - pselbert
http://sorentwo.com/2015/06/22/universal-postgres-exports.html

======
elchief
`\copy` is better than scp-ing to the other server

~~~
pselbert
Thanks! I wasn't aware the `\copy` command was scoped to the current working
directory.

[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/COPY](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/COPY)

